# امثلة لاعداد دراسة جدوي و حساب التكلفة لمشروع



## علي محمود فراج (28 أكتوبر 2007)

هذه بعض الامثلة مما تجدونه علي الرابط التالي
http://www.vipmiss.com/vb/


----------



## بيشوى مهندس معمارى (28 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكركم كثيراً على المجهود


----------



## سميرإبراهيم (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور عالمجهود


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (29 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على محمود فراج على هذه المشاركة المتميزة.


----------



## mazyood (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مشاركه متميزه وارجو ان تضيف لنا خبرات اكبر


----------



## احمد تهامي (30 أكتوبر 2007)

اشكر لك مجهودك زادك الله خبره كي تنفع بها اخوانك


----------



## masa_arch2010 (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جدا جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## معماري حنان (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا علي هذه المعلومات المفيده


----------



## اكرم التميمي (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا الجهد المبارك


----------



## shrek (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً..............................


----------



## نور الجنة (31 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جنو (31 أكتوبر 2007)

انا عاوز اي معلومات تساعدني في اكمال بحثي بعنوان (دراسات الجدوى البيئية للمشاريع الهندسية)


----------



## فاطمة1 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

أريد مثالاً يبين طريقة حساب العائد الداخلي وشكراً لكم


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هالمشاركة بالخبرة


----------



## sasy0o0o (1 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا
اشكر جميع اعضاء المنتدى الرائع الذين دوما يزودوننا بالخبرة لتيتيحوا لنا الفرصة ان نكون معماريين متكاملين ومدعين
اشكرك اخ محمود على المشاركة المتميزة جدا دى
انا طالبة لسة بس دة اكيد مفيد جدا عشان حتى فى تصميم المشروع لاى شىء يكون فى واقعية للامور المادية والتصميم
ودة مش حجر على الابداع بس تحدى اكبر لاى ظروف وضغوط ممكن تتحط ادام المصمم
اشكرك مرة اخرى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## RBF (1 نوفمبر 2007)

Thank U Very Much,.. This Is Way Helpful


----------



## معماريه مبتدئه (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير
شكرا على المعلومات وتقبل مروري


----------



## علي محمود فراج (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*مكتبة دراسات بيئية*

احبتي الكرام
بارك الله فيكم ونفعكم و نفع بكم

اخي الكريم جنو
هذا رابط مكتبة دراسات بيئية ...
www.kew-sa.com/lib.htm
و يمكنك مراجعة المكاتب المتخصصة في مجال الإستشارات والتقييم البيئي

هذه المكاتب تتعاون بشكل بناء جدا و يشترطوا فقط ان تشير اليهم في المراجع و ذلك علي سبيل الدعاية لهم


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكرك اخ محمود على ذكر هذا الرابط 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 نوفمبر 2007)

Brfعاش من قرى مشاركاتك
بقالى كتير مشفتش ليك جديد اية وخاد اجازة ولا اية؟


----------



## جنو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

*باحث*

شكرا لك الاخ علي محمود فراج 
و شكرا للمنتدى الذي جمعنا 
وشكرا لله اولا واخيرا
بارك الله فيكم ونفعكم و نفع بكم

اتمنى من المكاتب ان تتعاون معي في هذا البحث و لامانع لدي في ان اشير اليهم في المراجع 
وانشاء الله سامدكم في المنتدى بملخص لبحثي عندما انتهي منه انشاء الله
والله الموفق


----------



## m_03_taz (3 نوفمبر 2007)

gazaaak allah 3ana kol 5eeer ... wafakak allah we kol elmoslmeen ela tareek elgana


----------



## nevoparadies (14 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المخطط العمراني (14 نوفمبر 2007)

يعطيك العافيه
الجدوى الاقتصادية من المواضيع الهامه


----------



## معاوية المعمارى (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*الشكر*

بارك الله فيك ووفقك


----------



## فاطمة1 (16 نوفمبر 2007)

لم تجبني على سؤالي أريد مثالاً يبين كيفية حساب العائد الداخلي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## علي محمود فراج (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*ما المقصود بالعائد الداخلي ؟*

عفوا اختي الكريمة .. لا افهم ماذا تقصدين بالعائد الداخلي ..ربما يكون من الضروري اعادة صياغة السؤال بطريقة طرح الموضوع و طرح الهدف الذي تريدين ان تصلي اليه ...ربما يكون لدي ما افيدك به ...


----------



## طاهرطاهر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

thank u my friend


----------



## فاطمة1 (20 نوفمبر 2007)

أخي الكريم أشكر اهتمامك وأقصد بالعائد الداخلي النسبة التي تتم المقارنة على أساسها والتي تحسب استرداد رأس المال من التدفقات النقدية الداخلة فهل هذه التدفقات التي يتم حسمها من رأس المال تكون التدفقات النقدية الداخلة الصافية أم التدفقات النقدية الداخلة بشكل كامل أرجو أن يكون سؤالي واضحاً .
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sail (21 نوفمبر 2007)

اف شكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة نرجو ان تفيد الاخوة الاعزاء
الف الف شكر مرة اخرى


----------



## علي محمود فراج (24 نوفمبر 2007)

*شكرا لك اختي الكريمة*

اختي الكريمة فاطمة 1​استرداد راس المال يتم حسابه من التدفقات النقدية الداخلة الصافية ..​لان الجهة الممولة ما يعنيها هو صافي المبلغ المسترد فعلا .. و يمكن حساب الدخل الصافي من الامثلة المرفقة بعد حسم جميع المصروفات ...​يمكنك متابعة المزيد من المثلة و التفاصيل من موقع ​http://www.vipmiss.com/vb​شكرا لاهتمامك و مرورك​


----------



## فاطمة1 (27 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراً لك أخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## sasy0o0o (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ محمود على الموقع


----------



## معماري حتى الرمق ا (28 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير شيء ممتاز ومفيد جدا جدا جدا

قد يغير من الكثير في الخطط التي نفكر بها وبطريقة تحديدنا للفوائد المرجوة من اي تخطيط

اشكرك جزيل الشكر والى الامام ونفع الله بك المنتدى الكريم


----------



## ديكوراتى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

بسم الله ما شاء الله
الله يزيدك من علمه وكرمه


----------



## sasy0o0o (14 ديسمبر 2007)

المعرض رائع 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (17 ديسمبر 2007)

موقع مفيد فعلا

مشكورا اخونا الفاضل عليه كثيرا

وبه من الاقسام المفيدة ايضا كثير


----------



## بريهان (17 ديسمبر 2007)

أفادكم الله


----------



## ابو حسنين (18 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور اخي على الملفات


----------



## حمدى يوسف 2 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً لك مهندس علي علي هذا المجهود


----------



## mohamed afana (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*وين الامثلة ,,,,,,,,,,*

وين الامثلة ,,,,,,,,,,:69:
lمشكوووورررر


----------



## raniaziedan (16 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## iraqivisionary (6 فبراير 2014)

رائع


----------



## hysoom_eng (6 فبراير 2014)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------

